# Hello



## Mad Asthmatic (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi, I suffer from chronic asthma and have been on continuous steroids for over 10 years. In May 2005 I was diaganosed as having steroid induced diabetes.  To start with I was treated with tablets but was switched to insulin in early 2007.  

As the steroids raise my blood sugars I have to take higher doses of insulin, and because I get frequent chest infections I don't have very good control of my sugars.  I get very frustrated as i eat a healthy diet. It would also be great to meet some others with steroid induced diabetes. Am looking forward to chatting soon

Mad Asthmatic


----------



## kojack (Jan 4, 2009)

Hi and welcome
There are one or two members on steroid therapy for other conditions


----------



## angel30eyes (Jan 4, 2009)

*Steroids*

Hi there
Was diagnosed type 2 in May 08 then type 1 in Oct 08, been on steroids for Ulcerative Colitis and Asthma for 14 yrs, my control is rubbish with lots of DKA and the like when ill and the up and downs of steroid doses drives me nuts, am about to chat anytime


----------

